# Surefire E2E Upgrade Possibilities



## Texas Made (Nov 22, 2011)

I have an old SF e2e incan that I just dont use anymore due to the fact that I have other newer LED lights that out perform it. It is extremely well made and I like the platform. I was wondering if there are any worthwile upgrades available that would be worth pursuing. 

I am interested in LED and don't know if I can get a drop in bulb assembly or if this will require a new head. A nice bright single output LED would be where I would like to start, but I would also like to know if there are multi output options available. If there are possibilities for these upgrades, are they available from SF or aftermarket. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Erzengel (Nov 22, 2011)

There is a LED tower module, designed by Veleno Designs and sold by Lighthound. But because of the heat dissipation it might be a better choice to use a complete new LED-Head. The Upgrade modules offered by Surefire are rather expensive but the right choice if You want to use original Surefire parts. The VME-Head with a Malkoff drop-in will cost You something around 100$ and be a little bit bulky.
Maybe the Lumens Factory LED-Heads (55$) or the Veleno E2S (in production and supposed to be around 80$) might be an option
http://www.velenodesigns.com/html/e2s.html
http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop.php?cid=5&sid=11
http://www.surefire.com/LEDConversions
http://www.malkoffdevices.com/shop/vme-malkoff-valiant-concepts-head-p-67.html


----------



## angelofwar (Nov 22, 2011)

If you have other LED lights, have you considered getting the MN02 (25 lumen/2.5 hour runtime) incan lamp for it???


----------



## LGT (Nov 22, 2011)

I would suggest leaving it just the way it is or going to the MN02 as AOW suggested. I have the sufire E1E executive, E2E executive and the C2 Centurion. Changing them to LED, with other LED lights already in my possesion makes no sense to me. If you already have LED lights, leave it just the way it is. A color rendition machine.


----------



## Texas Made (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Most of my sure fires are the older Incan style. The e2e is the least powerful, so that is why I was considering a conversion. After looking at the cost, I understand why you say it makes no sense when using sf parts. I did find a lumens factory head and 3 mode bulb in the $50 range. I am or sure if this has any merit either, but I could still get the longer runtime Incan bulb and switch heads between the two.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Nov 23, 2011)

you can also get the E2DL head. Thats what I did for my original E2D. I found mine in the MP for ~60$
you'll end up with something like this.





EDIT: it's so weird seeing my E1B is such pristine condition. Now it's all beaten up. and I'm actually running the E2D head with E0-E1R with a 16340.
Also this E2DL is the light my ex currently has.


----------



## JerryM (Feb 22, 2012)

*Interchangeable heads for Surefire E2e?*

I have a Surefire E2e that I never use. I am wondering if there are third party mods that might improve the performance since it uses 2 CR123 batteries. I would assume that someone makes a mod that would fit, and probably one that is LED. But I suspect one would be rather expensive.
Jerry


Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## mikeb9550 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Interchangeable heads for Surefire E2e?*

I just went down that road. Someone use to make a drop in but dont anymore. Also, they were 55-60 bucks. You can buy a Lumens factory LED but it wont match too well. I ended up buying the 3.7 Incan bulb from Lumens Factory and a 17670 battery. I already have crazy bright LEDs. I thought it would be nice to have something factory like but still rechargeable. I am going to enjoy that light in my pocket again. Its been over a year since the bulb blew and has been sitting in the drawer ever since.

I say go with Incan. Like someone else had said, there is no rule that every light you have has to be crazy bright. about 14 bucks for the bulb and 10 bucks for the battery.


----------



## Ctechlite (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Interchangeable heads for Surefire E2e?*

Lumens Factory makes incandescent bulbs and also complete Led heads. There are the TLS replacement heads, Veleno Designs makes a drop in for factory heads (a mini tower module) and they also have replacement heads now too. There are also Surefire factory replacement led heads, the newer models are designated KX2C for your 2 cell requirement.

Regarding your considerations for cost. Be sure to weigh cost of replacement of incandescent bulbs vs the longer lifetime estimates of Led. If you replace a bulb 4 times that may just equal the cost of a Led option.


----------



## JerryM (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Interchangeable heads for Surefire E2e?*

Visiting Lumens Factory I am not sure what I am looking at. Will their E series modules and heads fit the Surefire E series? 
If so, Mike, did you get the LED or other module and use it? I see the LED module costs $30 so it is obvious that I might be better off cost wise to just keep the E2e as is and buy another light.

I did not see specific information as to what the modules and heads fit.

Edit: Now see the information. I notice the incan lamps. I think that the E2e is about 60 lm. If that is so, then Lumens factory has higher output bulbs. I notice that there is a 110 lm 6V lamp. I did not check into the battery for the 7.2 volt 150 lumens lamp. I am not sure that I am gaining so much to justify the cost. For most applications the difference in the 60 lm and those higher ones are not so much as to make me want to do much in the way of expense.

Thanks again for the help.
Jerry


----------



## Ctechlite (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Interchangeable heads for Surefire E2e?*

For your 2 cell (6v) configuration there is the incandescent lamp
http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop_product.php?id=24&cid=5&sid=13&page=1

This single mode head with led combo
http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop_product.php?id=176&cid=5&sid=11&page=1

And this 3 mode head with led combo
http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop_product.php?id=161&cid=5&sid=11&page=1


----------



## JerryM (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Interchangeable heads for Surefire E2e?*

Thanks, Chris. I think I understand it now. Lumens Factory will be a good source if I need a lamp. I think for now I'll go for other lights.
Jerry


----------

